# Headcount



## Mareegirl (May 2, 2006)

We've kinda done this before, but not in this section of the site.

If you have recovered from DP, please post here, and include what brought about your cure. What medications did you take, specifically? Did you go through therapy?

And, maybe even more importantly, what was your recovery like? How did your DP start and how long did it last? When did you know you were getting better? When did you know you _were_ cured? How long has it been since? And, if you took medication, are you still taking it?

And include anything else you feel is relevant.

Thx


----------



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Mareegirl. There is so much that you could write here on the subject of recovery, but the shorter the post, the more effective it is in my view because very often, attention span suffers under the strain of mental/emotional disorder.

I dont take meds. I did in the beginning, but stopped after about 6 months. My breakthrough came when I discovered this site last year. I learned to accept myself and the world. The dp softened, then I was able to believe in free will again and become more responsible.

You begin to believe in yourself. You are able to enjoy simple things like going for a walk without world war 3 going on in your head. You are able to seperate normal stress and all moods I suppose from the despair of dp/dr. You become more active and less passive. You no longer sleep in or remain tired all day.Also, your ambition is tempered with humanity, not reaching for desperate goals, but more attainable ones. Perfectionism seems to follow this disorder around.

You eat better. You take care of your hygene and personal finances. I hope you dont expect to get better in a flash of lightning. Anyone promising an overnight miracle cure is peddling hope to the desperate and should be ignored. The main thing you notice as a sign that you are getting better is that you are able to loose yourself in a book, a tv programme, a film. Hope this helps. Specifically, the most important advice I can give you is;

Accept that you will have to have the patience of a saint to recover
Accept that you will hit very low times and to move thru them to spite them
Accept yourself and the world, despite the constraints of dp. This is the hardest thing to do as it seems impossible to see any way to do this when you are in the vortex of dp/dr. Remember the harder you struggle, the faster you will sink.
Compete with yourself, avoid plotting your progress against other people. This is not a race. You will move on when you are ready. Even the most desperate and long term sufferers of this disorder will admit that they have improved over time. So let IMPROVEMENT be your yardstick.

Eat well, exercise all the boaring and obvious adivice is importatnt as is avoiding the bad habits of self medicating with alcohol, drugs etc.
This dp/dr can flare up again when stressers like hangovers are experienced. You are wide open to experience the dp/dr again if you dont look after yourself.

Good luck and go easy on yourself!!!!!!!


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

Well said, widescreened seems to have it together and we would do well to pay attention to this advice.


----------

